# Algae Pads a gimmick??



## curefan (15 Mar 2012)

Question....are the algae pads for sale in Aquatic shops just an over priced gimmick??

The reason I ask is because recently I sold an old tank and I used a Tesco sponge with a green scour bit on one side to get some marks off the glass, and it did so without scratching. These are a fraction of the price of cleaning pads in Aquatic shops!!

My new tank is optiwhite, so i wonder would it be safe on this too???

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## roadmaster (15 Mar 2012)

What ever works for you, I use clean paper towels folded into fourths .


----------



## Tom (15 Mar 2012)

We use a regular scouring pad at work and it doesn't scratch the glass. Those Tesco pads, if you use the soft side you won't have any problems. I'd hesitate to use the rough scouring side on opti-white just as it's expensive! I use a microfibre algae pad on mine. I forget where I got it though.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Mar 2012)

ive had the same algae pad for well over a year so the extra cost is soon offset and no chance of damaging the glass.


----------



## Antipofish (15 Mar 2012)

I used a green Tesco style scourer to get permanent marker graffiti off the car window and scratched the bejeesus out of the window


----------



## jellyfish6 (15 Mar 2012)

I use a plastic credit card - it's never left a scratch.  I used to use the green pads but i did find the odd scratch - but they could have been caused buy one of those magnetic cleaning things.


----------



## Markmark (18 Mar 2012)

A small handfull of filter wool does the trick.


----------

